# Beta Dog Food - any good? (not for me this time!)



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

I was having a converstation with my friend about finding a good food for Mac and she was laughing as I was getting so stressed I picked the right one! lol! I eventually went for Royal Canin Junior (which is really puppy!) and his tummy has settled right down and his coats very very soft - and he loves it! 

She picked up a puppy last week and he's on Beta puppy food and she wondered whether it was any good? I have no idea and I'm really glad I can post on here to try and help her find out! I can't remember anyone mentioning if it.

Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Luna came to us with a sack of the Beta puppy large breed - she ate it but wasn't enthusiastic. Closer inspection revealed it's a bit sh*te.

Beta puppy chicken and rice



> Cereals (min 4% wholegrain, min. 4% rice), Meat and animal derivatives (min. 14% meats, min. 4% chicken), Vegetables protein extracts, Oils and fats, Derivatives of vegetable origin (min. 0.5% beet pulp), Vegetables (min. 0.5% chicory), Minerals. With antioxidants and preserved with EC additives.


Priced at £31.49 on the [email protected] website.

Compared to Arden Grange puppy/junior



> Fresh Chicken 18%, Chicken Meal* 18%, Whole Grain Rice, Chicken Fat*, Beet Pulp, Egg Powder, Whole Grain Maize, Dried Brewers Yeast, Fish Meal*, Linseed, Fish Oil*, Minerals, Vitamins, Nucleotides, Prebiotic FOS, Prebiotic MOS, Cranberry Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, Glucosamine Sulphate, MSM, Yucca Extract. * Preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary extract.


Priced at £41.09 on the AG website but can be bought for much cheaper (I buy it for £34)


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

Not the best quality food out there, but breeders seem to get given it free, so that's what they use. It's what my last puppy came with. Dogs do seem to like it, so I reckon it is loaded with the usual sugars and what not. The other thing about it is it seems to make puppies hyper, my one was much more settled and slept better was we switched to something else.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for the posts! I will pass the information on. 

Squeena - thanks for the facts - it's really good to see it laid out like that!

Road_Hog - My pup was on Bakers! That got changed quickly as he had an awful stomach and with the Royal Canin he's so much better now! 

Laura


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

you could tell your friend that the animal derivatives in the food are all the bits of animals that are left over after it's been stripped for human consumption, e.g. the skin, hooves, claws, beaks, fur ect. The cereals (carbs) in the food turn into sugar which is what helps make dogs hyper, the ec permitted additives could well be BHA and BHT both of which are thought to cause cancers.

Terri


----------



## lerbo (Aug 10, 2009)

My dog came with Beta puppy from breeder and had awful diarhoea. I tried him on Burns which helped but he didn't like it. I don't think it's good quality at all and would not feed it. Hope you find something higher quality that your pup likes!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

My dog was started on Royal Canin and then Beta both are bad foods( after researching on the dog food analysis website) so we switched food and we put him on Arden Grange Lamb.

However we have recently changed to Barking Heads which is great!! and our new puppy has recenly statred on their puppy food after being on Royal Canin


----------



## emmilouno1 (Jan 3, 2010)

my dog was on beta puppy food when i first got him and as said before he ate it but didnt seem to really enjoy it, i spoke with a nutritionist about it and its mainly cereal not alot of meat in it.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kinski said:


> you could tell your friend that the animal derivatives in the food are all the bits of animals that are left over after it's been stripped for human consumption, e.g. the skin, hooves, claws, beaks, fur ect. The cereals (carbs) in the food turn into sugar which is what helps make dogs hyper, the ec permitted additives could well be BHA and BHT both of which are thought to cause cancers.
> 
> Terri


Ewww yuck! That's not nice at all!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

lerbo said:


> My dog came with Beta puppy from breeder and had awful diarhoea. I tried him on Burns which helped but he didn't like it. I don't think it's good quality at all and would not feed it. Hope you find something higher quality that your pup likes!


What do you use?

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> My dog was started on Royal Canin and then Beta both are bad foods( after researching on the dog food analysis website) so we switched food and we put him on Arden Grange Lamb.
> 
> However we have recently changed to Barking Heads which is great!! and our new puppy has recenly statred on their puppy food after being on Royal Canin


I feed mine on Royal Canin and she's thinking of that - why do you not think it's any good?

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

emmilouno1 said:


> my dog was on beta puppy food when i first got him and as said before he ate it but didnt seem to really enjoy it, i spoke with a nutritionist about it and its mainly cereal not alot of meat in it.


Thank you.

Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> I feed mine on Royal Canin and she's thinking of that - why do you not think it's any good?
> 
> Laura


I honestly would not feed RC either...

This is for RC maxi junior dog food (with the puppy GSD on the front)



> Maize, dehydrated poultry meat, L.I.P vegetable protein isolate, maize gluten, animal fats, L.I.P animal proteins, maize flour, hydrolysed animal proteins, minerals, beet pulp, soya oil, fish oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, psyllium husks and seeds, egg powder, L-lysine, hydrolysed yeast extract (rich in mannan-oligo-saccharides), DL-methionine, taurine, hydrolysed crustaceans (rich in glucosamine), hydrolysed cartilage (rich in chondroitin), marigold extract (rich in lutein).


It gives no percentage values and the main ingredient is maize. I would only ever feed a dry food with rice in it as it's the easiest one for them to digest. There's no fresh meat either...


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I honestly would not feed RC either...
> 
> This is for RC maxi junior dog food (with the puppy GSD on the front)
> 
> It gives no percentage values and the main ingredient is maize. I would only ever feed a dry food with rice in it as it's the easiest one for them to digest. There's no fresh meat either...


Sequeena,

Thanks for that info. I will advise her not to and re-evaluate it for us. I just want them both to get the best start - as does my friend of course!

She said her local petshop do James Wellbeloved and Burns - she's lucky as I'm a bit far from a decent petshop but she's said if she's going she wouldn't mind getting for me.

Do you advise any of those two?

Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Sequeena,
> 
> Thanks for that info. I will advise her not to and re-evaluate it for us. I just want them both to get the best start - as does my friend of course!
> 
> ...


You're very welcome. I just don't understand why there are charging so much for what essentially is a bag of cereal. I could easily feed my dogs that for a fraction of the cost lol

Out of the 2 I would go for Burns. JWB was a good company but their quality of food has gone down in recent years. My lot didn't enjoy Burns but I do know of many dogs who have benefited from it immensely. I feed Arden Grange, another food your friend may want to look into 

Is she going to feed an all dry diet? If she wants to add a bit of wet I would advise Nature Diet. Some forum members have had problems with blown packets but I honestly haven't had a problem and if you ring up to complain they will happily send you out some more at no extra cost


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You're very welcome. I just don't understand why there are charging so much for what essentially is a bag of cereal. I could easily feed my dogs that for a fraction of the cost lol
> 
> Out of the 2 I would go for Burns. JWB was a good company but their quality of food has gone down in recent years. My lot didn't enjoy Burns but I do know of many dogs who have benefited from it immensely. I feed Arden Grange, another food your friend may want to look into
> 
> Is she going to feed an all dry diet? If she wants to add a bit of wet I would advise Nature Diet. Some forum members have had problems with blown packets but I honestly haven't had a problem and if you ring up to complain they will happily send you out some more at no extra cost


It is expensive isn't it?! They don't have Arden Grange at the local shop so would be easier if Burns/JWB was any good. Obviously if Arden Grange is WAY MUCH better then I would consider ordering it.

Well I was thinking of feeding all dry as was my friend as we (perhaps naively!) thought that it would give them all the nutrients that they need but what's the advantage of giving wet food in as well? Forgive my ignorance! lol! How much wet food should they get and would it be in all meals or just once daily etc?

Thanks again!

Laura


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Laura you can get Arden Grange from Vet UK: Selling Hills Prescription Diet, Frontline Spot On, Royal Canin, Feliway, DAP, Drontal, Hills Science Plan, Seraquin, James Wellbeloved for less. and have it delivered. It's one of the cheapest places and if you get 2 bags you won't pay delivery.

You can also get a sample from their website ( AG)

I switched to Barking Heads after looking at different foods on: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble.

They recommend all varieties of BH but only the Lamb in AG. These two brands are easily available and are medium priced. Some of the brands are expensive or are American. ( orijen is another popular one)

Hope this helps!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Laura you can get Arden Grange from Vet UK: Selling Hills Prescription Diet, Frontline Spot On, Royal Canin, Feliway, DAP, Drontal, Hills Science Plan, Seraquin, James Wellbeloved for less. and have it delivered. It's one of the cheapest places and if you get 2 bags you won't pay delivery.
> 
> You can also get a sample from their website ( AG)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that website link - it looks really good and has most of the stuff I was going to order from petplanet only cheaper!

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just off the phone to my friend - we're just going to place one order for the both of us and see how the get on.

Thanks!

Laura 

PS Sequeena how much of the foods should I give?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Beta is nasty imo 

Bear had some wicked nasty smells coming from him while on it and this odd dandruff. 

We use CSJ food which imo is brilliant, and v.cheap!

I wouldnt use JWB as it gave us the same smelly nasty results as beta lol!

arden grange is excellent food 


You should start with 25% of new food and 75% of old food and up every few days till your on 100% new food


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's the cheapest site I've found for Arden grange. £34.99 with free delivery. Arden Grange Puppy Large Fresh Chicken Dog Food 15kg
And they deliver really quick too.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Arden Grange is honestly the best food I've fed and I've tried almost every one out there...

I order online from Berriewoods 

As for feeding that's up to the individual dog. Have a look at the back to see the recommended daily ammount - if your dog eats it but doesn't eat it all you know to reduce the ammount and vice versa. My mastiff pup is fed 3 times a day but my 14 month old is fed twice. Candy at 13 has her on and off days, sometimes she's fed twice, sometimes only once.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Arden Grange is honestly the best food I've fed and I've tried almost every one out there...
> 
> I order online from Berriewoods
> 
> As for feeding that's up to the individual dog. Have a look at the back to see the recommended daily ammount - if your dog eats it but doesn't eat it all you know to reduce the ammount and vice versa. My mastiff pup is fed 3 times a day but my 14 month old is fed twice. Candy at 13 has her on and off days, sometimes she's fed twice, sometimes only once.


Another good website - we're stuck for choice now!

He's just going to love those meat bones Berriwoods do when he's a big boy! I remember someone saying something about bones before - was it you Sequeena? What age can he get things like that from?

Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Another good website - we're stuck for choice now!
> 
> He's just going to love those meat bones Berriwoods do when he's a big boy! I remember someone saying something about bones before - was it you Sequeena? What age can he get things like that from?
> 
> Laura


My lot love bones  Sky and Luna have had them from 8 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> My lot love bones  Sky and Luna have had them from 8 weeks :thumbup1:


I strated a new link about bones and put two of the choices down for the Berriwoods ones. I thought it was you that had said!

I know he's going to be a chewer as he had a nylabone and it never stood a chance! lol!

What kind do you recommend from Berriwoods for him?

Thanks for all your help dear! The same to everyone else who's taken the time to reply to this and all my other posts/threads. Much appreciated!

Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> I strated a new link about bones and put two of the choices down for the Berriwoods ones. I thought it was you that had said!
> 
> I know he's going to be a chewer as he had a nylabone and it never stood a chance! lol!
> 
> ...


I've not had raw bones from berrierwoods but my lot eat lamb bones (usually the spines I believe) and lots of meaty knuckle bones etc


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I've not had raw bones from berrierwoods but my lot eat lamb bones (usually the spines I believe) and lots of meaty knuckle bones etc


Where do you get them from? If it's the butchers what do I ask for and do I have to do anything to them before giving the dog them?

Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Where do you get them from? If it's the butchers what do I ask for and do I have to do anything to them before giving the dog them?
> 
> Laura


Any butcher will give you them. They only have to chuck them out anyway so you may get them for free or for something silly like 30p  I get my lamb bones from Morrisons (I used to work there and my OH works there so we get them for about 20p) but they only have them when people ask for meat off the bone. Just ask if they've got any bones going spare 

I think some people recommend freezing and defrosting the bones before feeding but tbh I never have and never heard of doing it until a few months ago. My bones are usually gone within 2 days and anything that will be fed later in the week is frozen to keep it fresh


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Any butcher will give you them. They only have to chuck them out anyway so you may get them for free or for something silly like 30p  I get my lamb bones from Morrisons (I used to work there and my OH works there so we get them for about 20p) but they only have them when people ask for meat off the bone. Just ask if they've got any bones going spare
> 
> I think some people recommend freezing and defrosting the bones before feeding but tbh I never have and never heard of doing it until a few months ago. My bones are usually gone within 2 days and anything that will be fed later in the week is frozen to keep it fresh


I'll get my hubby to go to the butchers on the way home tomorrow. There's a huge butchers just along from his work so they may have some. I'll get him to chat up the woman that works there and see if she charges him - I'll tell him the more he gets charged the worse it must mean he is at chat up lines! Hehe!

I'll let you know how he gets on with them! I'm going to have to buy more Royal Canin tomorrow so I can try and wean him onto Arden Grange - more money! lol!

Thanks for all the advice!

Laura


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> I'll get my hubby to go to the butchers on the way home tomorrow. There's a huge butchers just along from his work so they may have some. I'll get him to chat up the woman that works there and see if she charges him - I'll tell him the more he gets charged the worse it must mean he is at chat up lines! Hehe!
> 
> I'll let you know how he gets on with them! I'm going to have to buy more Royal Canin tomorrow so I can try and wean him onto Arden Grange - more money! lol!
> 
> ...


LMAO what a challenge for him!!  Also get some off cuts of meat they're great to put in with his food


----------

